# Goose/Duck Hunting- Property Lease



## ColeChristensen88 (Oct 12, 2017)

Does anyone know of or have any property to lease for ducks/geese? We are looking to lease property around the great salt lake area either in 2017 or the 2018 season.

Please let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## Wasatchwigeons (Aug 27, 2017)

ColeChristensen88 said:


> Does anyone know of or have any property to lease for ducks/geese? We are looking to lease property around the great salt lake area either in 2017 or the 2018 season.
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks!!


Couple fields in Corinne going for 5k+ a season lol


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This is the reason private properties are so hard to get permission on. I also hate the fact that Utah allows guiding for waterfowl.


----------



## ColeChristensen88 (Oct 12, 2017)

Wasatchwigeons said:


> Couple fields in Corinne going for 5k+ a season lol


Hey WasatchWigeons, do you have a contact i can reach the person in charge of those fields? May be worth looking into. just send me a private message 

Thanks,


----------



## Drakew1 (Aug 17, 2017)

ColeChristensen88 said:


> Wasatchwigeons said:
> 
> 
> > Couple fields in Corinne going for 5k+ a season lol
> ...


I have property near grouse creek with a herd of 300+ geese. Contact me at 4352790016


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

ColeChristensen88 said:


> Does anyone know of or have any property to lease for ducks/geese? We are looking to lease property around the great salt lake area either in 2017 or the 2018 season.
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks!!


Take your leasing crap elsewhere. Like Texas Idiot.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

blackdog said:


> Take your leasing crap elsewhere. Like Texas Idiot.


Ah - Texas, heavenly Texas! I think even George Stait sings a few songs about Texas - "If It Wasn't For Texas" and "Take Me To Texas." I did a quick search on your posts, blackdog, and after reading negative-condescending post after post, my question is, why do you even come on here??

Cole - a lot of the property in that area is either part of a club or locked up in a lease right now. With that being said, you could call the local co-op, and get a map of fields and who owns them - from there it would be all about contacting the land owner and seeing what they currently have arranged for their properties.


----------

